# Did anyone Install aftermarket A/C into a '68 GTO?



## GasTiresOil (Nov 2, 2009)

The climate here is mostly hot and I really need A/C in anycar that I would drive, I seached all over for a perfect fit A/C kit for my '68 GTO but it seems there isn't any, only the "generic" kits, anyone tried installing these kits in a '68-'72 GTO before? .. I'm not sure if its possible at all, or even if it would need alot of fabrications/modifications.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Contact Vintage Air they are SAID to be the best bet.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't have a 68 but I do have Vintage Air in my car. I had an installer put it in, he used the chevelle kit with different vents, it fits very nicely.

Hot Rod Air offers systems as well and most I have chatted with say the quality is the same as Vintage: Hot Rod Air - Quality Air Conditioning Systems and Component Parts

Both are within 3 miles of my house 

BTW, my installer adapted my controls to work with the Vintage unit. If my car had had vents, they would have plugged in to them as well.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I plan on putting Vintage air in my resto-Goat. I have the lap vents, and the dash "eye ball vents" which I will install into the car (non-factory AC). Aftermarket AC fits under the dash, and is supposed to cool better, and have a better compressor......


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric...I can't speak for factory but I can tell you the Vintage Air unit is awesome...fringe benefits equal AC defroster/heater too


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me...if it cools in Texas, it should cool in NY..:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The newer systems are far less complex, have less components, are less bulky, lighter and cool better than the primitive original AC. They also use R134 refrigerant, which is readily available and doesn't cost a mint.


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

The restoration shop I'm using specializes in classic Pontiacs, and is a dealer for Classic Auto Air, so I'm going with one of their systems.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I just started putting a vintage system in my 65 tonight, a couple of things came up- the unit is MUCH larger than a stock unit because the whole thing sits inside the car , I will have to cut my glove box down for it to fit, there is no way to attach the supplied defroster vents so I had to cut the originals and frankenstein em to the heat duct, even pushing the unit up as far as I can to the underside of the dash it still seems to low- and I had to move my fuse box that I had located above the tranny hump. I am sure these things are the norm with an aftermarket generic system


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Crusty

Can't speak to all of it but I did lose quite a bit of glove box on my installation, I was warned up front. My fuse box remains in the same position as before the installation (just left of the tanny hump).

For what it's worth, the guy that installed mine used the Chevelle kit...claimed it was a better fit.

Rick


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Rick,
thanks for the pics and the info- I guess some sacrifices must be made to ride in comfort:cheers


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm considering going with Classic Auto Air, since they have a kit for the '64-67s.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I went on their website and they look like a high quality company and the step by step instructions were very informative- even to help me install someone else's system


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

So how much glovebox do you think you'll have left once you're done?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

its not to bad really-the glove box depth now is about 5" and I will have to cut at least 1" maybe 1 1/2" off the back for the system to clear. That glove box only has to hold registration, insurance , tire gauge, and an ipod so I should have plenty of room


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

FYI...that's about how my 64 ended up as well, room for sunglasses and registration, not a big deal at all


----------

